# mybuffed



## Maireen (21. März 2007)

Also ich bin ja normal nich aufen Kopf gefallen, aber ich hab nen knoten im Hirn zuviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie geht das das meine Charaktere in meinem Profil auf mybuffed angezeigt werden? Ja ich habe blasc2 installiert und am laufen, aber mir wird da nix angezeigt ...hüllfäääääää???!!!


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja normal nich aufen Kopf gefallen, aber ich hab nen knoten im Hirn zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du deinen mybuffed Account in BLASC 2 angegeben hast, dann kannst du diesen unter dem Menüpunkt "Charaktere" einem WoW Account zuordnen . Wo das geht hab ich amateurhaft im angehängten Bild gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (21. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> wenn du deinen mybuffed Account in BLASC 2 angegeben hast, dann kannst du diesen unter dem Menüpunkt "Charaktere" einem WoW Account zuordnen . Wo das geht hab ich amateurhaft im angehängten Bild gezeichnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
also hmm... danke erstmal für die Zeichnung. ABER es funzt noch immer nicht, ich hab da alles angeklickt und rausgesucht , aber die characktere erscheinen noch immer nicht in meinem mybuffed Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin aber nicht einzigste, kenne noch ein paar bei denen da nichts angezeigt wird.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (21. März 2007)

Warte einfach ein wenig, bei mir hats auch recht lange gedauert bis der Char auf der Seite angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

durch die riesen serverlast die mybuffed erzeugt kann das aktualisieren der Chars ein wenig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also geduld 

gruß Regnor

durch die riesen serverlast die mybuffed erzeugt kann das aktualisieren der Chars ein wenig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also geduld 

gruß Regnor


----------



## Ashesfall (21. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> durch die riesen serverlast die mybuffed erzeugt kann das aktualisieren der Chars ein wenig dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha copy paste boy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2007)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> haha copy paste boy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na bei dem stress hier gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Bei mir hat es auch nicht direkt funktioniert...logge dich mit deinem Char den du angezeigt haben willst auf deinem Realm ein und beende das Game...danach werden Daten übertragen und vuala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (21. März 2007)

nun funktioniert es, danke Regnor und danke alle andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (22. März 2007)

bei mir funzt es noch nicht... wenn ich wow beende zeigt er: keine daten übertragen oder so ähnlich (kann auch keine daten zum übertragen heißen)

dabei habe ich 2 level gemacht und neue gegenstände!!!


----------



## Farook (22. März 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja normal nich aufen Kopf gefallen, aber ich hab nen knoten im Hirn zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Selbes Problem bei mir, hinzu kommt daß der grün markierte Teil bei mir gar nicht aufgelistet ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd's nochmal mit neu installieren versuchen, dann geht's hoffentlich.


----------



## razielsun (23. März 2007)

und hat die neuinstallation etwas gebracht??


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2007)

wenn der grün dargestellte Teil nicht da ist liegt das daran das die Plugins für WoW und die RSS Feeds nicht vorhanden sind. Diese Plugins dürfen bei der Installation natürlich nicht abgewählt werden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## razielsun (23. März 2007)

jetzt habe ich es neu installiert und die daten von meinem druiden wurden übertragen aber die von meinem schurken werden es nicht...


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

Also hab im Endeffekt dasselbe Problem hab den Blasc2 Client schon neu installiert, Einstellungen sollten richtig sein. 
Ein Menüpunkt „CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN“ hab ich leider noch nicht, der sollte sich doch zwischen "Persönliche Informationen" und "Kontaktdaten" befinden oder?

War jetzt mit all meinen Char's online die ich Angezeigt(hochgeladen) haben möchte online, mal sehen ob sich etwas tut.

An sich sind meine Char's hochgeladen in der Blascdatenbank sind sie Top aktuell.

Naja mal schauen, falls jemand noch einen Tipp hat^^

MFG Mächti


----------



## Onyxx (24. März 2007)

mir gehts genauso, laut buffed anzeige is mein krieger immernoch lvl60, fury geskilled mit bwl equip.....aba eigentlich isser mittlerweile 70, def und hat n paar teile aus kara...laut dem clienten ist alles so eingestellt wie es auf den oberen pics angezeigt wird aba nüx.....naja werd halt noch n bissi warten

was aber komisch ist, das auf meinem 2t acc alles hochgeladen ist und akzuell angezeigt wird.....gleiche einstellung, gleiche accountzuweiung...


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

Onyxx schrieb:


> mir gehts genauso, laut buffed anzeige is mein krieger immernoch lvl60, fury geskilled mit bwl equip.....aba eigentlich isser mittlerweile 70, def und hat n paar teile aus kara...laut dem clienten ist alles so eingestellt wie es auf den oberen pics angezeigt wird aba nüx.....naja werd halt noch n bissi warten



Nene bei mir sind die in der Datenbank wirklich aktuell, also als Beispiel steht schon drin das ich Verzaubern auf 375 hab bzw. mein neuer Ring mit Enchant ist auch drin, es fehlt anscheinend nur die Verknüpfung der Datenbank mit meinem My.buffed Acc.

Im Video wird ja gezeigt, wenn man WoW ausmacht lädt der Client die Daten hoch und es kommt eine News über die man zu seiner My.Buffed Seite kommt, das funktioniert auch nur meine Chars sind nicht im meinem Profil.

Komische Sache.


----------



## Gathok (24. März 2007)

Also bei mir wurden auch keine Char-Daten bislang übertragen.

Ich hab aber eine Theorie, warum das bisher noch nicht passiert ist.

Evtl. liegt es daran, dass ich bestimmt 20 Chars habe... Ich hab nun erstmal nur 5 ausgewählt, die übertragen werden sollen.

Mal sehen, ob das hilft.

Ansonsten hab ich aber auch keine Ahnung, was noch helfen soll, ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen Bugfix von Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

Gathok schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurden auch keine Char-Daten bislang übertragen.
> 
> Ich hab aber eine Theorie, warum das bisher noch nicht passiert ist.
> 
> ...



Mmm ich hab auch nen Haufen Char's hab aber von anfang an nur 3 ausgewählt..


----------



## razielsun (24. März 2007)

es werden ja auch immer nur die übertragen die gepielt wurden... wenne mit denen nicht on warst, nix übertragung!!!


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> es werden ja auch immer nur die übertragen die gepielt wurden... wenne mit denen nicht on warst, nix übertragung!!!



Ich war mit allen Dreien online und hab mich danach ausgelogt und WoW ausgemacht, Bliblablub hat daten hochgeladen... und so weiter...


----------



## Silenthûnter (24. März 2007)

Ich muss leider sagen das es mir ganz genauso wie Mächti geht. Also kann ich mir das erläutern des Problems sparen und auch nur um Hilfe bitten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Silent.


----------



## JAD (24. März 2007)

Falls bei euch keine Daten übertragen werden überprüft mal bitte ob ihr schonmal einen alten BLASC client installiert hattet, diesen gegebenenfalls irgendwann im "Addons" Menü deaktiviert hattet (da veraltet oder nicht mehr genutzt).

Denn falls man dann den neuen BLASC2 client installiert ist zwar der client drauf und alles fertig um die Charakterübertragung zu starten, aber unter Addons ist er weiterhin deaktiviert was heisst das er nicht mit Daten gefüttert werden kann.

Also einfach wieder Haken setzen, aktivieren und fertig.


----------



## Silenthûnter (24. März 2007)

JAD schrieb:


> Falls bei euch keine Daten übertragen werden überprüft mal bitte ob ihr schonmal einen alten BLASC client installiert hattet, diesen gegebenenfalls irgendwann im "Addons" Menü deaktiviert hattet (da veraltet oder nicht mehr genutzt).
> 
> Denn falls man dann den neuen BLASC2 client installiert ist zwar der client drauf und alles fertig um die Charakterübertragung zu starten, aber unter Addons ist er weiterhin deaktiviert was heisst das er nicht mit Daten gefüttert werden kann.
> 
> Also einfach wieder Haken setzen, aktivieren und fertig.



Danke für diesen Vorschlag nur sind leider alle Haken gesetzt und das Addon wird bei mir auch nicht als veraltet angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

Da kann ich leider nur sagen das die Daten definitiv hochgeladen werden, meine Charaktere sind aktuell in der Blasc-datenbank, werden nur nicht im my.buffed Profil angezeigt.

Aber ich werd jetzt mal den WFT, Interface und so weiter Ordner löschen, Blasc2 deinstallieren und neu Installieren, mal sehen obs was bringt.


----------



## Silenthûnter (24. März 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine Idee. Wäre es villeicht für einen Admin möglich die Charaktere einem Buffed-Account zu zuordnen? Denn genau diese fehlende Verknüpfug (auch wenn angegeben) ist ja das Problem.

Bei mir hat es sogar nach einer Neuinstallation nicht geklappt.


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

So der WTF und Interface Ordner sind nicht mehr Existent, hab jetzt quasi ein frisches WoW, hab vorher den Blasc2 Client deinstalliert.
Hab mich jetzt mal eingelogt und zwar nur mit den drei Char's die ich uploaden möchte.
Hab das Spiel ausgemacht, hab den Blasc2 Client installiert, konfiguriert, d.h. die drei Char&#8217;s ausgewählt und meinen My.Buffed Acc-daten eingetragen.
Hab dann WoW gestartet war nochmals mit den drei Char&#8217;s online hab WoW ausgemacht. 
Punkt 17:16Uhr hat er die Daten hochgeladen, ich gebe dem ding mal 24h also spätestens Morgen 17:16Uhr sollte ich meine Char's unter meinem Foto im My.Buffed Profil sehen.

Wenn nicht hab ich absolut keinen plan was da schief gelaufen sein könnte und hoffe dann mal auf die Admin&#8217;s.

MFG Mächti


----------



## Silenthûnter (24. März 2007)

Bei deiner Hexenmeisterin steht  bereist: _letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-03-24 17:21:19_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

P.S. mir ist gerade aufgefallen das bei manchen Visitenkarten nicht angezeigt wird das ich Verzauberungsgroßmeister bin. Ich mein das is aus meiner warte eher nebensächlich ich wollts aber nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

MFG Mächti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycho77 (24. März 2007)

Habe das gleiche problem!!! Bekomme die Char´s auch nich auf meinen Buffet acc!!! 
Jedesmal wenn ich mich auslogge sagt er keine Daten zu übertragen!! habe schon mal kurzfristig alle firewall´s ausgeschaltet und trotzdem nicht!!!!!!!!
Mfg Psychô


----------



## Mächti (24. März 2007)

Psycho77 schrieb:


> habe schon mal kurzfristig alle firewall´s ausgeschaltet und trotzdem nicht!!!!!!!!



Wenn man davon ausgeht das die Char's einfach aus der Blasc-Datenbank in die My.BUffed-Profile "verlinkt" werden, sollte die Firewall bei mir kein Problem sein, da meine Char's in der Datenbank aktuell sind.

MFG Mächti


----------



## Silenthûnter (24. März 2007)

Ich habe meinem Vorschlag bezüglich des verlinkens von einem Admin mal einem Moderator gemeldet und hoffe auf eine baltige Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, euer Silent.


----------



## Phaznegdam (25. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie die meisten hier im Threat. Blasc2-Einstellungen richtig. Da ich 2 wow-Accounts habe, habe ich auch bei Buffed 2 Accounts angelegt und meiner Meinung auch alles richtig zugeteilt und ausgewählt, dennoch wurden nur je 2 Charaktere auf der myBuffed Seite angezeigt. 
Der entscheidende Hinweis für mich war der mit den Addon-Häkchen.
Also alle, die das gleiche Prob haben. sollten mal in WoW ihre Addon-Einstellungen überprüfen, ob bei den im Blasc ausgewählten Chars auch das Häkchen bei beiden Blasc-Addons ist.
Mit dem/den Chars einloggen, WoW beenden, oh Wunder, endlich wird ein update angezeigt, ca. 10min warten......und dann sollten die Charakter bei myBuffed auftauchen

MfG

Phaz

P.S.: Wäre nett, wenn sich auch noch andere hier rückmelden, die das Problem durch das setzen der Addon-Häckchen beseitigen konnten. Das ist bestimmt auch sinnvoll und nützlich für das Buffed-Team, damit sie nicht unnötig fieberhaft nach einem (eigentlich) gar nicht vorhandenem Fehler suchen.


----------



## Silenthûnter (25. März 2007)

Lieber Phaznegdam,

wie bereits von mir geschrieben (Beitrag #24) sind bei mir alle Haken gesetzt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, euer Silent.



Ich habe einmal meine Einstellungen im in dem Buffed-Client angehängt, vielleicht findet jemand einen Fehler.


----------



## Phaznegdam (25. März 2007)

Ich sag jetzt weiter nichts dazu, aber es gibt Menschen, die sich immer gleich angesprochen fühlen. Außerdem hatte ich geschrieben: "...denen es geholfen hat", nicht, denen es NICHT geholfen hat.

Aber um auch diesen(m) gerecht zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht könnten sich AUSSER SILENT, vielleicht andere melden, denen der Tipp, stammt ja eigentlich nicht von mir, sondern von JAD, geholfen hat. Das würde doch zumindest die Fehlersuche eingrenzen bzw. denen helfen, die das gleiche Prob haben und diesen Thread lesen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß an alle (hierbei darf sich Silent ruhig wieder angesprochen fühlen)

Phaz


----------



## Mächti (25. März 2007)

Er meint glaub ich das der Blascprofiler bei jeden Char den du hochladen möchtest auch ein Häkchen im Addon an/aus Menu im Spiel haben muss.

Aber habs ausprobiert es sind knapp 15min um seit der aktualisiert hab und es sind noch eine char's da.

MFG Mächti


----------



## Silenthûnter (25. März 2007)

Tut mir leid, ich glaub so langsam verliere ich den Gedultsfaden.

Sicher sind die Haken in dem unten angefügtem Bild gemeint. Wenn ich mich wieder irren sollte, bitte melden. ;-)


----------



## d(e)ad (25. März 2007)

Ich wollte mich einfach mal dazu melden, auch bei mir exisitert dasselbe Problem. Daten sind aktuell nur nicht im mybuffed.de Account zu finden.
Ich frage mich nur was ich wohl falsch mache, habe Blasc mittlerwile schon zum 5.ten mal neuinstalliert.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen??

Mfg dade

edit: okay, hat sich erledigt ist alles angezeigt^^


----------



## diweb (26. März 2007)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass ALLE Char´s (mit denen ich online war) zu myBuffed übertragen werden, obwohl ich in den Einstellungen lediglich zwei Char´s dafür ausgewählt habe.
Wenn ich also jetzt mit einem Char. spiele, der nicht in myBuffed angezeigt werden soll, muss ich entweder Blasc beenden oder anschließend in myBuffed die Darstellungsoption ändern, allerdings finde ich beide Varianten lästig. Schöner wäre es doch in Blasc bei den entsprechenden Char´s den Haken zu setzen und gut ist - alle Anderen bleiben dann mit ihren Daten auf dem Rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls ich natürlich jetzt total daneben liege und vielleicht nicht alles genau durch gelesen hab möchte ich mich schonmal vorab entschuldigen und bin für die Antworten die kommen sollten sehr dankbar.


----------



## Aufderpirsch (26. März 2007)

Hallo
Also bei mir überträgt blasc2 die daten .
Unter einstellungen ist alles wie vorgegeben eingetragen.
blasc übertraegt daten zu buffed (char daten über normal suche aktuell)
einzig was nicht geschaft wird diese chars mit mybuffed zu verbinden.
Witziger weise klapps bei meinem kollegn der im gleichen raum sitzt kommen über die gleiche internetverbindung .info firewall windows off und die soft is blsac freigeben.
es waere ja klasse wenn ihr in der normalen char suche button einebauen würdet wo mann sagen kann char mit mybuffed verbinden oder bei manuell upload das auch als an kreuz möglich keit einzubauen.


----------



## Mr.Buffey (26. März 2007)

ich habe nicht nur das Problem, dass ich meinen char nicht mit meinem MyBufeed acc verbinden kann sondern auch dass mein char bei BlASC garnicht komplett angezeigt wird obwohl ich z.B. den punkt "Rüstung" beim BLASC2-client aktiviert hab wird die rüstung auf buffed.de nicht angezeigt (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=946657) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei BLASC1 hats wunderbar geklappt! ich habe sämliche vorherigen ratschläge dieses forums befolgt ... was soll ich tun??


----------



## Taurenverprügler (26. März 2007)

Möchte mich auch kurz melden. Bei mir gibts genau das gleiche Problem wie bei offensichtlich mehreren Anderen auch. In der BLASC-Datenbank sind meine Charaktere topaktuell aber nach mybuffed werden sie partout nicht übertragen. Hier muss doch ein bug vorliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEmperor (27. März 2007)

Auch ich habe das Problem in einer gewissen art und weise:
Mein Char wird in der Datenbank immernoch auf dem Stand von vor 5 Wochen angezeigt, obwohl beim Beenden von WoW "Account ******* erfolgreich übertragen" steht. Häkchen und Angabe in den einstellungen sind vorhanden, achja Mybuffed wird auch nicht verknüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok wärend dem Schreiben hat sich die vor 5 Wochen Sache geklärt aber eine Verküpfung ist immernoch nicht da xD


----------



## Mächti (6. April 2007)

So da meine Probleme seit dem Patch am 04.04 behoben sind und meine Chars im Profil angezeigt werden, wollt ich mich mal beim Buffed-Team bedanken das es so schnell ging.

DANGÖ!!!

MFG Mächti


----------

